# Did very well at conneaut creek.



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

Floated Conneaut creek yesterday Jan 24. Did very well on huge steelhead. Fly fishing only. Two of us hooked over 10 in pouring rain. It was wet and cold. Saw 3 bald eagles also. Orvis guide from Ohio Sam Presutti 330-708-9327 [email protected] was outstanding. Nice drift raft and great lunch.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Yup was good but prob blown out today. Bugs are hatching


----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

Sam the guide holding one of my steelhead I caught.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Bugs are hatching?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Whatever those were yesterday


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 339175
> Whatever those were yesterday


hellgamites


----------

